# Quick Cleaner for Blinds?



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking for something to use on my blinds on a daily basis. I have animals so I vacuum daily and I would like to dust off the blinds every day also. I just have yet to find something that will wipe the blinds off - everything I've tried just scatters the hair and dust into the air and makes an even bigger mess. Does anyone have any tips for daily maintenance?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The swiffers don't work? I thought the dust stuck to them.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

They work better than feather dusters, but they aren't as awesome as the commercials make them seem.


----------



## mercedes (Sep 1, 2012)

I like to use a damp microfiber cloth,works great for dusting.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

When I dust, ahem, i put the brush on the vacuum and go after the blinds, both sides. Sometimes the dust kangaroos clog the brush so I then vacuum the brush.


----------

